
The infrastructure to access workforce data - azujus
https://www.argyle.io/data-network
======
newah
whoah, that's awesome. what are the main use cases?

~~~
azujus
Lending, Banking, Insurance, Benefit Management, Hiring. We are excited to see
what the developers will come up with too!

